# Hoover Horsepower Regulation Update



## Mushijobah

I just picked this up from FishAndTails.net (Hoover Fishing Report).

http://fishandtales.net/hoover.htm

*From John Carter, WSM, we received the following notice. "Before launching a vessel with a motor in excess of 10 horsepower on Hoover Reservoir, which is limited to 10 HP and 10 MPH, the motor must be tilted up and remain tilted while on the reservoir. Motors in excess of 10 HP may remain in a non-tilt position provided the prop is removed prior to launch and remains so while on the waterway. This rule is per City of Columbus Ordinance 921.01 and is subject to enforcement by any officer authorized per state code including state watercraft officers. For questions, please contact the Columbus Department of Public Utilities Watershed Management Office at (614) 645-1721 or e-mail [email protected]."*


In short, I believe this should be interpreted as 'nothing over 10HP whatsoever in Hoover'. While a lot of guys use their large motors to get boats back onto their trailers, this will no longer be permitted. If you do not tilt your larger motor while in the reservoir, the prop must be removed. 

Here is a link to Ordinance 921.01-4 (regarding Hoover Reservoir)
http://library.municode.com/HTML/16219/level3/T9_AIII_C921.html#T9_AIII_C921_921.01-4

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## druw900

Mushi thanks for posting this. How can I report a violator?


----------



## robertj298

I believe this ordinance has always been on the books but has never been enforced. I've been told in the past by the patrol they don't enforce the rule and I could leave my big motor down so my boats not blown around by the wind. I think they should change the regulation to the same one used at Knox Lake. You can run any HP motor at idle speed


----------



## Mushijobah

Call Watershed Mgmt. at 614-645-1721 with any questions, concerns or violations. You can be forwarded to the Ranger's cell phone from there. They are glad to assist you. They take this very seriously. If the violator leaves before someone gets there, take all the information you can about the boat/vehicle. OH Numbers, license plate, vehicle/vessel description, anything else. They utilize that information accordingly!


----------



## robertj298

Mushijobah said:


> Call Watershed Mgmt. at 614-645-1721 with any questions, concerns or violations. You can be forwarded to the Ranger's cell phone from there. They are glad to assist you. They take this very seriously. If the violator leaves before someone gets there, take all the information you can about the boat/vehicle. OH Numbers, license plate, vehicle/vessel description, anything else. They utilize that information accordingly!


I can see reporting someone if they are running their big motor up the lake but are people actually petty enough to report someone because they have their motor in the water with a prop on it?


----------



## fshnfreak

i hate these silly rules but i guess they are in place for a reason.


----------



## druw900

@ Robert just to be clear I wouldn't bother to report someone using a kicker that just happened have their main down. I only take issue with the person that blatantly breaks this rule.


----------



## hang_loose

robertj298 said:


> I can see reporting someone if they are running their big motor up the lake but are people actually petty enough to report someone because they have their motor in the water with a prop on it?


Hopefully they never need a boat with a big motor for an emergency. I'd like to see reports from maybe the last five years on how many tickets or warnings have been issued for these violations. 

Hoover is a pretty safe body of water for small watercraft. It is patrolled well from land and water. 

Druw900, I just read your last post and wonder how often you have seen this rule broken?


----------



## druw900

@ hang loose I believe I see it broken at least every other time I'm on the lake.

My boat is a 16.5ft Tracker w/ a 9.9 Merc and it would take me well over an hour to get from one end to the other. Many times I've seen boats of similar size or bigger on plane passing me.


----------



## [email protected]

I think the whole motor tilt, prop removed thing is kind of dumb. What if you have a jet powered boat? http://www.riverpro-boats.com/ 

Why not just make it a 10 MPH speed limit and leave it at that. They don't limit HP in school zones.

I need to get a helicopter with floats.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Interesting that this would be posted. A few years back one of the officers from Hoover clairified this issue and stated that it was OK to launch and load with the big motor. 
I thought that this was the site that it was posted. I will contact the station up there for clairifacation.
I would never use the big motor on the lake but I gotta tell ya, gettin my boat on and off the trailer by myself with my 6hp kicker is a pain in the a$$. I'm not as young as I used to be.


----------



## SwollenGoat

Hmm, this rule has always been on the books - but was never really enforced unless something blatant was going on. I have a 90hp and a 9.9 kicker, and unfortunately when my big motor is tilted up it puts the steering linkage on a bind and makes it near impossible to steer. Hopefully the officers will use common sense and not just write tickets willy-nilly because of the letter of the law. As often as I fish hoover it will be a PITA to remove my prop every time I put in just to steer my kicker.


----------



## SwollenGoat

Gottagofishn said:


> Interesting that this would be posted. A few years back one of the officers from Hoover clairified this issue and stated that it was OK to launch and load with the big motor.
> I thought that this was the site that it was posted. I will contact the station up there for clairifacation.
> I would never use the big motor on the lake but I gotta tell ya, gettin my boat on and off the trailer by myself with my 6hp kicker is a pain in the a$$. I'm not as young as I used to be.


Yup, just what I was thinking. On a windy day my 9.9 doesn't control the boat very well in and around the docks. For safety and ease of loading I've used the big motor numerous times to load - AND - was told it was OK to do so by the officers. (Basically an unwritten rule.)

Again, I hope that even though this is being made an issue the officers will use common sense in enforcing it.


----------



## robertj298

I've fished hoover quite a bit and I don't remember ever seeing anyone running the lake with a high HP engine. I use my bass boat there and the only time I use my 115 is to load the boat on my trailer and once I used it to idle to the dock because my trolling motor broke


----------



## Mykidsr1

Seems kinda silly to me as well. I do not see the big deal in using the big motor to load and unload. However if someone was stupid enough to use it in open water they should be dealt with properly and reported.


----------



## Harbor Hunter

I wouldn't worry about it,I fish quite a few restricted HP lakes and as long as you don't do something stupid,they won't enforce the motor laws.In other words,don't use your main motor even at idle speeds out in the main lake,and don't power load at the ramp,doing so will create a blowout hole at the end of the ramp.Long before Knox Lake was an unrestricted lake,I was told by DNR wardens,the sheriff's dept.,and watercraft officers it was fine to use my main motor to load/unload my boat from the trailer.Regardless of what some on here may say,as long as you use common sense,the law won't harass you.I used to work with the ODNR out of the Findlay office,and I still have several good friends that work with them,they tell me that some time in the future,most of the lakes the size of Knox Lake and up(including Hoover)will have the same laws as Knox Lake currently has.I know some guys are against that law,and will say that the state can't impose any law on Hoover because it's owned by the city of Columbus.My local lake Clear Fork is owned by the city of Mansfield,but the state is still the one who impose the laws on it regarding fish and wildlife.Knox and a couple of others are test lakes to see how things go with the big motors/idle speed law,I see different lakes opening up to similar rules each year.How utterly ridiculous is it that a lake the size of Pymatuning(14,500 acres)has a motor restriction on it,Clendening,Leesville and Piedmont are other good examples that need to be changed.If more of these lakes would allow the bigger motors,common sense tells you it would relieve the pressure on lakes all over Ohio that don't have silly restrictions.


----------



## alumking

Amen Harbor Hunter! I never want to see the lake opened up but I would like to see big motors allowed to idle or 10 mile per hour or less.
I enjoy the quite relaxing atmosphere at Hoover and I never want to see that lost. Why is there such a negative attitude towards this?
Why cant we all just get along. (he he)


----------



## mikem

I don't believe you will ever be ticketed by any ranger on Hoover Reservoir or O'Shaughnessy Reservoir. As of the last time I checked the rangers do NOT have authority to write tickets! Which is really not a good thing when you think about it. If they want to ticket somebody, they have to have an ODNR person come over from Alum Creek or Wildlife District One. And I don't think anybody would be coming over for that unless somebody was very blatent about breaking the 10mph/10hp rule.


----------



## Harbor Hunter

Laws such as those are hard to enforce anyway,unless there's an officer there at that moment to see an infraction himself.Somebody said if you see someone breaking the law(running a big motor on Hoover)just write down their license plate number and they would be dealt with accordingly.That's ridiculous period,unless a law enforcement officer observes the guilty party himself,no ticket or summons would ever be written.Just like the many times I have personally witnessed guys illegally snagging saugeye below P.Hill Dam,I would write down their plate numbers and call the game warden.I've been told many times that there's nothing they could do unless they witnessed it themselves,but they would step up their patrols of the area:Banane39:So if somebody were to write down your license number at Hoover because you didn't have your motor tilted,and by the rare chance somebody did call you,simply say-I wasn't even at Hoover,as a matter of fact,I've never even heard of Hoover,where is it anyway?


----------



## SwollenGoat

Harbor Hunter said:


> ...I still have several good friends that work with them,they tell me that some time in the future,most of the lakes the size of Knox Lake and up(including Hoover)will have the same laws as Knox Lake currently has...


Not to be a d!ck, but don't kid yourself. Not all bodies of water in Ohio are created equal - nor do they serve the same purpose.

Hoover supplies drinking water to the city of Columbus and has contracts with Anheuser Busch and Pepsi to supply them with water. Because of that, the powers that be could absolutely care less if ANY fishing or boating takes place on that lake. As far as they are concerned the use of that body of water is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## robertj298

We'll find out but I find it strange that the patrols in the past gave leeway to the rules and even would tell you that and now all of a sudden they are going to be sticklers on every rule.


----------



## Mushijobah

There have been a lot of problems with washout and damage to ramp concrete which is due to loading with large motors. That's what I have been told. It seems Watershed is really stepping up their approach to managing Columbus' drinking water resource. It's a good thing, as I see it.


----------



## robertj298

Mushijobah said:


> Unfortunately the rule is set, and it will be enforced starting this boating season. Don't shoot the messenger, just FYI! Almost all fishing boats can be loaded without the aid of ANY motor, it's just a matter of ease. That's what the crank is for. If your boat requires a motor bigger than 10hp to trailer on Hoover, you probably should not have it there in the first place. That's how the city sees it.
> 
> Also removing a prop just isn't that difficult. Definately not worth a citation or a 6 month ban.
> 
> Again, just thought I'de let you guys know!


A whole lot of boats require more than just a crank to trailer most of the time at hoover and never has any patrol officer ever told me I shouldn't have my boat there because its too big


----------



## SwollenGoat

Mushijobah said:


> There have been a lot of problems with washout and damage to ramp concrete which is due to loading with large motors. That's what I have been told. It seems Watershed is really stepping up their approach to managing Columbus' drinking water resource. It's a good thing, as I see it.


This really doesn't make any sense Mushi. Larger boats can really only launch/load safely at Walnut and Red Bank. Those ramps are solid concrete all the way down to where it would be about 16-20 fow at full pool. With that said, how does a big motor damage concrete from wash? I could see a big motor blowing out gravel, sand, etc. But concrete? It would take a very long time. Hell, all the ramps at Alum should need replaced 1000 times more often than Hoover's ramps if that were the case. I'm not really trying to argue, just trying to understand the motive here.


----------



## Mushijobah

SwollenGoat said:


> This really doesn't make any sense Mushi. Larger boats can really only launch/load safely at Walnut and Red Bank. Those ramps are solid concrete all the way down to where it would be about 16-20 fow at full pool. With that said, how does a big motor damage concrete from wash? I could see a big motor blowing out gravel, sand, etc. But concrete? It would take a very long time. Hell, all the ramps at Alum should need replaced 1000 times more often than Hoover's ramps if that were the case. I'm not really trying to argue, just trying to understand the motive here.


I'm thinking due to the creation of steep dropoffs and the possibility of the sediment being taken away from the foundation of the ramp...creating an overhang/not being able to support itself. It may be more of an issue of rendering a ramp unusable due to a lack of ground at the end of the ramp. I'm no engineer obviously lol. This is just some of the reasoning I believe the city has. It would be a great question for the division of water!

My question in comparison between Alum's and Hoover's ramps would be design. Are they build differently? Longer ramps that prevent this outwash? Other measures? I'm not sure. They sure do look different though.

Like I said before, it would probably be best to email Watershed Mgmt. for an 'official' statement. 

Just thought I would provide some heads up to the many guys who have two engines aboard or use a big HP engine to trailer their boat!


----------



## FISHGUY

I have been fishing Hoover for over 35 years and for 30 years i have n had a 40 hp and a 9.9 on my boat .i have always left the 40 hp down and ran the 9.9,most of the time i use the 40 just to steer the boat with the 9.9 running while going up the lake it is a lot easier than sitting in the back with the tiller with a extension handel.I have never used my 40 to load the boat i have always cranked it on the trailer.I have never been stoped or questioned by any one.and i have i have talked to the patrol at times with the 40 down.All we need is a little common sence, if you are running that big motor you need a ticket period.There is no need to go overboard on this,as far as 10MPH that is a joke my boat will only run about 6 MPH wide open and it is 16.6 ft long.Most of the boats on Hoover run up the lake faster than 10 MPH.I am also for no Hp increase on Hoover keep it quiet and peaseful like it has always has been lets dont make a ALUM or Buckeye out of it just my 2 cents thats where i stand.. Thight Lines Fishguy


----------



## justme

going to show my age on this one. Have not posted in some time. Been reading just not posting,, fishguy says it best at the end of his post (alum, buckeye). I have been on hoover for a bit longer than fishguy..not much just a little..There have been about three hearings, meetings, that I have been to myself, I am sure there were probably more, to raise the hp limit on hoover. The bass clubs tried it, the boat dealers tried it some years back, thinking bout the other one I went to, not sure who that was. These were very large meetings with standing room only, all three times the people that wanted the hp raised were out numbered at least three to one..The locals did not want the traffic,although now they have it anyway, the sailboaters did not want it, and they have some pull, then at the time the people that wanted to take their kids out for a day of fishing and just relaxation without worrying about speed boats were strongly against it. They tried the big motor small speed limit thing but that did not go over cause everyone that is against it said that is just the first step to unregulated power. Then the money came into play, the odnr would have their resources spread just that much thinner and at the time money was tight. So, there are always those few who don't think rules apply to them, the taking off the prop thing has never really been a problem as long as you are not using it. If you ask (nicely) what most of the officers ticket someone for, fishing license and STUPIDITY...they don't like that much. I have some old magazines with articles about those meetings i will try and find them..or citizen journal..that is showing my age.. sorry for the long post..


----------



## robertj298

justme said:


> going to show my age on this one. Have not posted in some time. Been reading just not posting,, fishguy says it best at the end of his post (alum, buckeye). I have been on hoover for a bit longer than fishguy..not much just a little..There have been about three hearings, meetings, that I have been to myself, I am sure there were probably more, to raise the hp limit on hoover. The bass clubs tried it, the boat dealers tried it some years back, thinking bout the other one I went to, not sure who that was. These were very large meetings with standing room only, all three times the people that wanted the hp raised were out numbered at least three to one..The locals did not want the traffic,although now they have it anyway, the sailboaters did not want it, and they have some pull, then at the time the people that wanted to take their kids out for a day of fishing and just relaxation without worrying about speed boats were strongly against it. They tried the big motor small speed limit thing but that did not go over cause everyone that is against it said that is just the first step to unregulated power. Then the money came into play, the odnr would have their resources spread just that much thinner and at the time money was tight. So, there are always those few who don't think rules apply to them, the taking off the prop thing has never really been a problem as long as you are not using it. If you ask (nicely) what most of the officers ticket someone for, fishing license and STUPIDITY...they don't like that much. I have some old magazines with articles about those meetings i will try and find them..or citizen journal..that is showing my age.. sorry for the long post..


I think you hit the nail on the head people should be ticketed for STUPIDITY. If your running an illegal HP motor up the lake thats STUPIDITY but if you have your prop in the water whats the big deal? and whats the big deal using your motor to trailer your boat? I believe most of it has to do with people having smaller boats want the lake to them selves and if you asked the sailboaters they would go for a restriction of no motors at all


----------



## Muskarp

robertj298 said:


> A whole lot of boats require more than just a crank to trailer


Back your trailer in farther. The only reason most need to gun their motors is because they are not in far enough. And some just do it to be tools!


----------



## Muskarp

alumking said:


> Amen Harbor Hunter! I never want to see the lake opened up but I would like to see big motors allowed to idle or 10 mile per hour or less.
> I enjoy the quite relaxing atmosphere at Hoover and I never want to see that lost. Why is there such a negative attitude towards this?


Because the quite relaxing atmosphere is exactly what would be lost. I don't fish the 9.9 lakes anymore. But honestly they already have enough traffic without having every Joe's Bass Club having tourneys on them. It's not like the guys with small boats can hit all the lakes we can, so I have no problem with them having a spot to themselves. I rigged my boat knowing Ohio's HP laws. We all made these choices when we purchased our rigs. Live with it!


----------



## toad

I believe that there was a change of top management at watershed and there maybe a different attitude on rule enforcement. 



> As of the last time I checked the rangers do NOT have authority to write tickets!


But they do have these funny things in their boats called radios and they will escort you to the ramp and into the loving ticket writing arms of the sheriff. Last year the ranger had a fellow in his boat with the ticket pad while the ranger used his radar gun. I've see it more than once.


----------



## TiDuhble

i think having a motor size restriction on hoover is GREAT!!!! The restrictions help protect the vegetation in the water which is better for the fish. and if its good for the fish its good for the fishing. Hoover is probably the fishery we have around here and 1 of the reasons why is that restrictions. To the earlier poster, the reason the big motor prop can't be in the water at all is b/c people would use it. And as far as using the motor to trailer, I think that is just stupid in the 1st place. If you know how to drive the boat properly and aren't lazy then there is no need to use the motor to trailer the boat. This is just my opinion, sorry for the long post!


----------



## robertj298

TiDuhble said:


> i think having a motor size restriction on hoover is GREAT!!!! The restrictions help protect the vegetation in the water which is better for the fish. and if its good for the fish its good for the fishing. Hoover is probably the fishery we have around here and 1 of the reasons why is that restrictions. To the earlier poster, the reason the big motor prop can't be in the water at all is b/c people would use it. And as far as using the motor to trailer, I think that is just stupid in the 1st place. If you know how to drive the boat properly and aren't lazy then there is no need to use the motor to trailer the boat. This is just my opinion, sorry for the long post!


I've fished hoover a lot and cant say I've ever seen anyone running an illegal motor on it. Apparently you've never tried to load an 18ft. bass boat on a trailer without driving it on lol


----------



## robertj298

Muskarp said:


> Back your trailer in farther. The only reason most need to gun their motors is because they are not in far enough. And some just do it to be tools!


You can only back your vehicle so far before you can't get out without stepping in the lake the way some of the ramps are made


----------



## Harbor Hunter

All one has to do is go back and search the archives on here and you'll see this is the same old Knox Lake arguement(debate) all over again.For anybody to think that a bass boat with a 200hp engine going at idle speed(less than 3mph)would cause more shoreline erosion than a 9.9 going at 10mph is-well whatever.How would a boat with a 200hp engine going at idle speed disrupt the serenity or asthetic qualities of Hoover Lake,or anywhere else for that matter?Then you have the "if the prop is in the water,they'll use it"crowd,again that's ridiculous,it hasn't happened at Knox Lake.I regularly fish Knox Lake,and I've talked to CO's,Knox Co.Sheriff's deputies,and the crew at Knox Marine,to my knowledge folks haven't been breaking the law there.I think(as usual)what this all boils down to is guys that fish Hoover,or any other hp restricted lake are worried about is that if the state goes with the big motor/idle speed law,bass tournaments will start showing up regularly,and then they won't have the lake to themselves anymore.I do understand their feelings on that,I don't agree,but I understand.To combat that issue,all the state would have to do is the same thing they do at Knox,raise the size limit on the bass.If you have an 16",or even an 18" size limit,you won't have to worry about many tournaments coming your way,few bass guys like paper tournaments.I do remember years ago when hp restrictions were a hot topic on Hoover,then just as now the sail boaters had a lot of say in things.Sorry for the long post,just my input on the topic,I really have no interest other than the topic itself,and not just with this lake,it's with many others as well.I have no plans to ever fish Hoover,hp restrictions or not.


----------



## troutslayer23

Im not positive but i believe that ive been told that the larger engines put off more pollutants than the smaller ones do, relating back to the drinking water subject. (i know they are not in the water very long for trailering purposes but i dont think the powers that be give two craps about that)


----------



## Mushijobah

Harbor Hunter said:


> All one has to do is go back and search the archives on here and you'll see this is the same old Knox Lake arguement(debate) all over again.For anybody to think that a bass boat with a 200hp engine going at idle speed(less than 3mph)would cause more shoreline erosion than a 9.9 going at 10mph is-well whatever.How would a boat with a 200hp engine going at idle speed disrupt the serenity or asthetic qualities of Hoover Lake,or anywhere else for that matter?Then you have the "if the prop is in the water,they'll use it"crowd,again that's ridiculous,it hasn't happened at Knox Lake.I regularly fish Knox Lake,and I've talked to CO's,Knox Co.Sheriff's deputies,and the crew at Knox Marine,to my knowledge folks haven't been breaking the law there.I think(as usual)what this all boils down to is guys that fish Hoover,or any other hp restricted lake are worried about is that if the state goes with the big motor/idle speed law,bass tournaments will start showing up regularly,and then they won't have the lake to themselves anymore.I do understand their feelings on that,I don't agree,but I understand.To combat that issue,all the state would have to do is the same thing they do at Knox,raise the size limit on the bass.If you have an 16",or even an 18" size limit,you won't have to worry about many tournaments coming your way,few bass guys like paper tournaments.I do remember years ago when hp restrictions were a hot topic on Hoover,then just as now the sail boaters had a lot of say in things.Sorry for the long post,just my input on the topic,I really have no interest other than the topic itself,and not just with this lake,it's with many others as well.I have no plans to ever fish Hoover,hp restrictions or not.


It would help to realize that Knox is a state lake for recreaton and Hoover is a CITY lake for water supply. There's no argument. The limit is pretty well set in stone. Whoever can accomplish getting that changed will be named Arthur, King of England.


----------



## robertj298

Mushijobah said:


> It would help to realize that Knox is a state lake for recreaton and Hoover is a CITY lake for water supply. There's no argument. The limit is pretty well set in stone. Whoever can accomplish getting that changed will be named Arthur, King of England.


That doesn't make any sense. Both Alum Creek and Griggs res. are used for city water and neither of them are 10 hp limited


----------



## andesangler

Couple thoughts on this. First, the law is the law. Sure, the park officers may exercise discretion in their enforcement of it, but if a guy breaks the law and counts on that discretion to get him off the hook, flip a quarter and take your chance. Don't get mad if you get a ticket for having done so, because you broke the law. That being said, common sense should, and often does, prevail.

Second, power loading your boat isn't always as necessary as some guys claim. Sometimes it is, and I freely acknowledge that, but more often than not, it isn't. I grew up fishing from a 19' Regal (very heavy fiberglass one) on Erie. We always cranked it onto the trailer. If we couldn't quite reach the eye on the bow by walking out on the frame of the trailer, we had a pair of knee boots in the back of the truck so we could step out a little farther. And if somebody got a soaker, well, we were fishing and you might get wet. Last year at Delaware I watched a guy spend 20 minutes trying to line his boat up just so and run it up clear to the winch. Cussing and hollering at wife, back and forth, finally got out, hooked up the cable and cranked it all of a foot or so before slamming of doors and squealing of tires. Not the average power loader, but that kind of behavior paints all power loaders. Again, common sense should prevail.

Third, Mushi et al. are correct--it's the City's lake, they can make the rules, and our use of it is a privilege, not a right. I think having to remove your prop is a bit much, but that's not my call. If you really want to protest, maybe some of you guys who have thundering loud racing engines should pull the prop, run past the sailboat marina with your 9.9 kicker pushing you all of 8 mph but your big boy rattling the windows on shore. Cops meet you at the ramp, you tilt your big boy up and prove that you have no prop--"just blowing out the carbon, officer!" Oops, can't believe I just wrote that.

andesangler


----------



## robertj298

I really don't mind the HP restriction. I fish using my trolling motor only when I go to Hoover but I do want to be able to trailer my boat and the Baldridge ramp where I fish isn't very conducive to winching my boat up on the trailer and to me having to remove your prop is silly and could be a safety hazard...What if me or my fishing partner have a medical emergency?


----------



## Mushijobah

andesangler said:


> If you really want to protest, maybe some of you guys who have thundering loud racing engines should pull the prop, run past the sailboat marina with your 9.9 kicker pushing you all of 8 mph but your big boy rattling the windows on shore. Cops meet you at the ramp, you tilt your big boy up and prove that you have no prop--"just blowing out the carbon, officer!" Oops, can't believe I just wrote that.
> 
> andesangler


HAHAHA wow I can see it now... the Hoover Nation has been known to ruffle some feathers. Now your just fueling the fire!!


----------



## ErieAngler

Just bank fish, there you go, that solves the problem . Or go fish Erie - the real lake !


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS

I think it's a bunch of crap! they put that limit on that reservoir for the sail boat clubs all surrounding the reservoir. it serves no real purpose more than just less sound.
the emissions are the same wither it is a 80hp or 8hp burnt oil and gas is still going in the water. I agree with the 10mph speed limit.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

LOL...Every year someone has a boat with a large motor and cries and whines about the limits on Hoover. If you don't like them don't fish there and go to another lake. It is that easy. For someone to whine that it is just petty for someone to turn them in...LOL... I would do it in a heart beat. Just as you would turn me in for breaking the law. So get over it.


----------



## GarryS

Every year there is a thread like this one.... Geeeeze...... just go fish and have fun..... Worry about yourself..... You break the law its your fault..... 

Watch for a repeat in 2011..... same time of year.....


----------



## robertj298

Ðe§perado said:


> LOL...Every year someone has a boat with a large motor and cries and whines about the limits on Hoover. If you don't like them don't fish there and go to another lake. It is that easy. For someone to whine that it is just petty for someone to turn them in...LOL... I would do it in a heart beat. Just as you would turn me in for breaking the law. So get over it.


Hey ...if you don't like hearing it go to another website


----------



## Marshall

I don't fish hoover with my boat. But want to clear up a comment made about big motors and pollution. Almost all bassboats today have dfi motors (direct fuel injection) They all meet california emissions (which is tough as it gets ) and put out fewer emitions than most 4 strokes. You won't see an oil slick around these boats when dumped into the lake like some of the older motors. As for having to trim your motor up if over 10 hp i think its total bullcrap, Sure rules are rules but if someone is breaking the rules by running their over 10 hp then ticket them and move on. I can't believe how many people HATE us guys with larger engines just trying to do what we all love to do which is fish. I could care less about someone powerloading their boat. The concrete goes out way far enough its not a problem at most ramps i have seen at hoover. I feel its not about powerloading that gets people ticked off but the fact that they have a nice boat with a large motor and some people feel they should not belong there. Yes i can load my ranger without the big engine, not a big deal, but it will load straight everytime if i power it up on than having the trailer in the water too far and pull it out and find it not setting on the bunks correctly. Then i just tie up the ramp backing it back down to straighten it up. It amazes me how ticked off people get about this topic. As an owner of a boat with 200hp i do not want this lake opened up to unlimited horse power with boats going 70 mph up and down the lake. But i just don't see what the problem with letting people use their motor as a rudder of even at idol speed. Of course there will be the idiot that will break the law. The same idiot will drive a 9.9 (with a 15 Carb) full bore through the no wake areas. But the rest of the law abiding people will respect the rules just like in life outside the boating world. All that being said my message comes in peace and don't want to argue over this. I will abide by whatever rules hoover has. I have my ranger for everyother lake around and will fish hoover out of my buddys boat with a 9.9 to keep the peace. No matter what, it still is a spectactular lake with lots of good fish of all kinds.


----------



## riverrat101

I love horsepower restrictions! The lakes that don't have them have 5 bass tournaments a week, you can't launch your boat, and they think they own the lake. Horsepower restrictions lead to less fishing pressure and better fishing. lol


----------



## lordofthepunks

this thread has cracked me up

what ive noticed-

guys that have "big" horse bass boats think that horsepower restrictions are dumb and speed limits are far more appropriate

guys that dont have big motors hate guys that do. seems like a jealousy issue to me. who wouldnt want a fully rigged bassboat. if you can afford one, you have one
if joe blow is running a 9.9, its not because its what he prefers, its because it is what he can afford. so he rags on the guys that have the big motors, even though he knows that if he could, he would roll in the $40,000 skeeter/ranger/champion/triton of his choice.

just sayin. this tread is all about what YOU have. and what YOU have determines YOUR opinion.

as far as the opinion that it is a "privilege" to fish a body of water. last time i checked, and i could definately be mistaken, it was taxpayers money that built these impoundments, taxpayer money that pays wildlife officials sallaries, taxpayer money that funds rebuild projects, taxpayer money that funds rehab efforts. we pay for most if this, via licensing fees and city/state taxes. none of this seems like a privelege considering we pay for it. unless you view paying taxes as a privilege

i dont care about fishing hoover but it annoys me that all these guys in their little john boats wants to keep us off of public waters. they would be singing a different tune if the were rolling in tournament grade boat, and dont let them fool you, if they had the choice, they would choose big horsepower.


----------



## troutslayer23

lordofthepunks just to clarify, everyone that voices their opinion doesn't necessarily have one or the other, some dont even have a boat, and some of us that have been blessed have both. I have a 22ft sportcraft with a 200hp merc that has a 10hp kicker. I also have a 15ft grumman with a 9.9 johnson that i bought specifically to fish hoover and other hp restricted lakes. Everyone is entitled to their opinions, but I support the restrictions as I believe the lakes are more enjoyable to fish and usually more productive, not to mention the quite, peaceful, relaxing atmosphere you CAN'T get at unlimited hp lakes. Not trying to argue just voicing my opinion from both sides of the spectrum.


----------



## FatRap007

I was thinking about this ............I am far from being an expert .....I would assume some of the older outboards like the sea horse or old ted willimas moddles put a lot of pollution in the water i have seen guys with older motors leave a gas trail behind their outboards.................Wouldent you think a new motor even a big one would put out less ? I know for a fact my 5.5 is causing a bigger problem then a 200 h.p. I am 23 with a 17ft. john boat its all i can afford my 10 or 18 does not have that problem ....


----------



## Ðe§perado™

robertj298 said:


> Hey ...if you don't like hearing it go to another website


Please someone be his friend...LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Ðe§perado™

riverrat101 said:


> I love horsepower restrictions! The lakes that don't have them have 5 bass tournaments a week, you can't launch your boat, and they think they own the lake. Horsepower restrictions lead to less fishing pressure and better fishing. lol


Awesome post!!! Very well worded!!!!


----------



## robertj298

lordofthepunks said:


> this thread has cracked me up
> 
> what ive noticed-
> 
> guys that have "big" horse bass boats think that horsepower restrictions are dumb and speed limits are far more appropriate
> 
> guys that dont have big motors hate guys that do. seems like a jealousy issue to me. who wouldnt want a fully rigged bassboat. if you can afford one, you have one
> if joe blow is running a 9.9, its not because its what he prefers, its because it is what he can afford. so he rags on the guys that have the big motors, even though he knows that if he could, he would roll in the $40,000 skeeter/ranger/champion/triton of his choice.
> 
> just sayin. this tread is all about what YOU have. and what YOU have determines YOUR opinion.
> 
> as far as the opinion that it is a "privilege" to fish a body of water. last time i checked, and i could definately be mistaken, it was taxpayers money that built these impoundments, taxpayer money that pays wildlife officials sallaries, taxpayer money that funds rebuild projects, taxpayer money that funds rehab efforts. we pay for most if this, via licensing fees and city/state taxes. none of this seems like a privelege considering we pay for it. unless you view paying taxes as a privilege
> 
> i dont care about fishing hoover but it annoys me that all these guys in their little john boats wants to keep us off of public waters. they would be singing a different tune if the were rolling in tournament grade boat, and dont let them fool you, if they had the choice, they would choose big horsepower.


Exactly right...Its not the peace and quiet they want otherwise they would all be using electric motors. They just don't like sharing the lake with others even though we all pay taxes and license fees. Other than to trailer my boat I just use my electric motor so I'm actually polluting less and making less noise the the 10 HP boats


----------



## Rainer Wolf

i have a 18ft jonboat with a 9.9er Yamerha knicknamed "one-pull" She runs 8mph wide open on gps. Takes me about 20 minutes to get to cheshire from new galena, big boats 2 minutes...I however, still like those big shiny motor folks just as much as the lil guys. I root for the lil guys though. As for Hoover, most bass guys can run 25mph with their "9.9's". I love Hoover. The bass there are HUGE. I like the rule. I see both sides of it. I have no real prob either way. I think the lighter fishing pressure is the main thing here, coupled with the weights at the weekly weigh ins. More boats will definately hurt that.
I like big boats,small ones,sailboats,row boats,kayaks, ski boats & jet skiis...Like Carter(my 7 year old) says "it's all about having fun and being nice" Words i live by. 
My favorite oxi-moron i came up with is that Hoover is a good crappy lake.


----------



## striperfreak

Hoover already has 5 bass tourneys a week.


----------



## troutslayer23

I do agree with you fatrap. I think a lot of the older engines do "leave" more crap in the water than the newer ones do and unfortunately I believe there are more old lower hp engines out there still running than high hp ones. And as far as I know, there are no emissions regulations for a boat in Ohio. I could be wrong, but you might have to go to California for that one lol!!!


----------



## SwollenGoat

This thread was initially started as an announcement to some rule changes on Hoover. Sadly, it has morphed into the old restricted vs. non-restricted HP argument with everyone - AFFECTED OR NOT - throwing in their .02¢. 

Whatever..

As an avid Hoover angler and someone who was born, raised and still lives close to this lake I have a vested interest in the rule change, or re-enforcement as it were. I wanted to voice my displeasure at the possibility of being harassed by the local enforcement when what I've been doing for years has never resulted in any penalties or fines or disrupted the lake that I know of.

And for what it's worth, my boat is not what I would consider big - only 17.5 feet. I have both a 90hp and a 9.9 kicker - BY CHOICE. Is taking the prop off my big motor every time I go to Hoover a hassle? Maybe not to some, but it is time wasted and if I have a nearly new 9.9 sitting right next to it why should I have to. Again, common sense would go a long way instead of strictly going by the letter of the law.


----------



## Harbor Hunter

Mushijobah said:


> It would help to realize that Knox is a state lake for recreaton and Hoover is a CITY lake for water supply. There's no argument. The limit is pretty well set in stone. Whoever can accomplish getting that changed will be named Arthur, King of England.


 Or the governor of Ohio-lol! Do I really need to run down the list of lakes in Ohio that are city owned that have a big motor/idle or 10mph speed limit? My home lake Clear Fork for one is owned by the city of Mansfield,and yes,it is used for our drinking water.I haven't heard of anybody here in town succumbing to water poisoning due to the fact that big motors roam freely on Clear Fork.This debate is just as ridiculous this year as it has been every year at this time.A lot of guys are seeingGuys this time what the real arguement is.Dudes that either can't afford a bass boat,or just don't want to spend the money on one are railing against those of us that do have one,it's been that way every year,only with a different lake.The guys that live near Pymatuning which is a 14,500 acre lake with a stupid motor restriction on it,argue and argue that they want it to stay that way.The good old boys that fished Knox for years wanted it to stay with the restriction,and so on.Funny how these problems don't occur elsewhere,in Michigan for example,there's not one lake up there that has a motor restriction whether it's 5 acres,or 5,000 acres.Guess the DNR up there leaves it up to the operator's own judgement on how fast he can safely operate his boat.My last response to this post is something I,along with many others have said.Fine,if all you dudes with the small motors don't want us on your lakes,then stay off the lakes that have no restrictions,we don't like all the extra fishing pressure either! Those of us with bass boats pay the same taxes as everyone else,including small boats,sail boats and PWC's,and we should be able to utilize the same waters as everyone else-so there naaaaah!


----------



## lordofthepunks

Harbor Hunter said:


> Or the governor of Ohio-lol! Do I really need to run down the list of lakes in Ohio that are city owned that have a big motor/idle or 10mph speed limit? My home lake Clear Fork for one is owned by the city of Mansfield,and yes,it is used for our drinking water.I haven't heard of anybody here in town succumbing to water poisoning due to the fact that big motors roam freely on Clear Fork.This debate is just as ridiculous this year as it has been every year at this time.A lot of guys are seeingGuys this time what the real arguement is.Dudes that either can't afford a bass boat,or just don't want to spend the money on one are railing against those of us that do have one,it's been that way every year,only with a different lake.The guys that live near Pymatuning which is a 14,500 acre lake with a stupid motor restriction on it,argue and argue that they want it to stay that way.The good old boys that fished Knox for years wanted it to stay with the restriction,and so on.Funny how these problems don't occur elsewhere,in Michigan for example,there's not one lake up there that has a motor restriction whether it's 5 acres,or 5,000 acres.Guess the DNR up there leaves it up to the operator's own judgement on how fast he can safely operate his boat.My last response to this post is something I,along with many others have said.Fine,if all you dudes with the small motors don't want us on your lakes,then stay off the lakes that have no restrictions,we don't like all the extra fishing pressure either! Those of us with bass boats pay the same taxes as everyone else,including small boats,sail boats and PWC's,and we should be able to utilize the same waters as everyone else-so there naaaaah!


best post of ogfs history. i elect harbor hunter as the spokesman for all of us rocking the big horses!


----------



## Mushijobah

lordofthepunks said:


> best post of ogfs history. i elect harbor hunter as the spokesman for all of us rocking the big horses!


You know when people miss the point? In this case, it is flying 100 feet over your head.

Here is the only explaination you will need as to why there will never in our lifetimes be unlimited horsepower/speed on Hoover:

Lakes created by large dams are an investment. In order to protect your investment from failing too quickly, you must implement rules. Common sense would tell you that Hoover is actually a creek that has been dammed up. IT WILL EVENTUALLY fill in and become unhelpful as a water supply. This is hundreds of years down the road. Now what most of you are neglecting to realize, the main issue isn't that big motors are more polluting (although most big motors on the water these days are not brand new honda direct injection). The main issue is *erosion*. The sooner the lake fills in due to wave action on the shoreline, the sooner Columbus is out of its main water supply.

See what I mean? Protecting an investment. Allowing big motors on our lake would not be wise when protection what the taxpayers pay for. Think about everyone who pays their water bill before you think about everyone who pays taxes on a bass boat or another big motor vessel. The DNR or Governor Strickland doesn't have a soap box to stand on in trying to allow big motors on Hoover. It is a CITY lake. The CITY makes the rules. I would talk to them if you have any recommendations pertaining big motors on Hoover. But for now, some of you guys are doing is blowing steam reeking of misinformation and personal bias.


----------



## Mushijobah

Harbor Hunter said:


> Those of us with bass boats pay the same taxes as everyone else,including small boats,sail boats and PWC's,and we should be able to utilize the same waters as everyone else-so there naaaaah!


Sounds good to me! Put in at Circleville at on the Scioto and open it up full speed upstream through the riffle! Woooooo freeedom!!! Those kayakers and jonboat users won't be oppressing you any longer Mr. Ranger Bass Boat!


----------



## lordofthepunks

Mushijobah said:


> You know when people miss the point? In this case, it is flying 100 feet over your head.
> 
> Here is the only explaination you will need as to why there will never in our lifetimes be unlimited horsepower/speed on Hoover:
> 
> Lakes created by large dams are an investment. In order to protect your investment from failing too quickly, you must implement rules. Common sense would tell you that Hoover is actually a creek that has been dammed up. IT WILL EVENTUALLY fill in and become unhelpful as a water supply. This is hundreds of years down the road. Now what most of you are neglecting to realize, the main issue isn't that big motors are more polluting (although most big motors on the water these days are not brand new honda direct injection). The main issue is *erosion*. The sooner the lake fills in due to wave action on the shoreline, the sooner Columbus is out of its main water supply.
> 
> See what I mean? Protecting an investment. Allowing big motors on our lake would not be wise when protection what the taxpayers pay for. Think about everyone who pays their water bill before you think about everyone who pays taxes on a bass boat or another big motor vessel. The DNR or Governor Strickland doesn't have a soap box to stand on in trying to allow big motors on Hoover. It is a CITY lake. The CITY makes the rules. I would talk to them if you have any recommendations pertaining big motors on Hoover. But for now, some of you guys are doing is blowing steam reeking of misinformation and personal bias.


lol, yeah this is an epidemic of mass proportions at all other lakes that have no horsepower limit in the entire world. water sources are sedimenting up at an alarming rate and its all due to the high number of 250 horse skeeters that are plaguing the waterways.

lets not forget to mention your claim that they are protecting their investment by making rules (for seemingly a hand full of lakes) to keep something from happening 100s of years from now (your time estimate, i doubt thats natures time estimate) for all we know, there could be a huge dredge developed in the year 2397 that would eliminate all worry pertaining to the impending doom that awaits the hoover reservoir. what is the life expectancy of a dam anyway. alot of the dams built in the 40s and 50s had a 50 year life expectancey. sounds like we will need a new damn before the hoover canyon caves in due to ranger boat traffic.

one more thing, i dont think anyone suggested that hoover be unlimitted speed. all anyone has said is that horsepower limits are overkill when speed limits would achieve the desired results. stop hating on our glitter rockets!


----------



## Wiper Swiper

You guys that just want to dismiss this thread as some old recycled circular argument with no substance...take a breath. The subject is actually kinda interesting.

My first impression (I guess in support of Kyle) is what good are laws if they're not going to be enforced? Obviously, peace officers make judgement calls at times. I'm glad they do. Everyone has got off with a warning for something, and were happy about it. But, that doesn't appear to be the situation at Hoover. It sounds like law enforcement has simply been turning a blind eye to blatant infractions and may be feeling some heat to justifiy their attitude. I see that as a valid criticism.

What I don't see as valid is those that would charge they are somehow being discriminated against because the can't fish Hoover running the big motor on their 40k substitute for critical thought. You chastise those who can't afford your status symbol, but give no credence to the suggestion that maybe you are the one that has the wherewithal to purchase a 2nd rig that meets this particular lake's requirements. As tax paying citizens, you're not excluded from fishing Hoover. That's ridiculous. Obey the law, and cast till yer arm falls off. 

I find it absolutely awesome that the powers that be in this state don't give in to total exploitation of all of our natural resources. Have we become so self-centered in our lives that advocating for a few "public" slices of heaven is now considered as anti-social behavior? Seriously...what has changed that renders the HP limits on Hoover as antiquated? It is what it is. Perhaps limiting the boat traffic is exactly what the state/city had in mind when they placed the restrictions to begin with.


----------



## Mushijobah

lordofthepunks said:


> lol, yeah this is an epidemic of mass proportions at all other lakes that have no horsepower limit in the entire world. water sources are sedimenting up at an alarming rate and its all due to the high number of 250 horse skeeters that are plaguing the waterways.
> 
> lets not forget to mention your claim that they are protecting their investment by making rules (for seemingly a hand full of lakes) to keep something from happening 100s of years from now (your time estimate, i doubt thats natures time estimate) for all we know, there could be a huge dredge developed in the year 2397 that would eliminate all worry pertaining to the impending doom that awaits the hoover reservoir. what is the life expectancy of a dam anyway. alot of the dams built in the 40s and 50s had a 50 year life expectancey. sounds like we will need a new damn before the hoover canyon caves in due to ranger boat traffic.
> 
> one more thing, i dont think anyone suggested that hoover be unlimitted speed. all anyone has said is that horsepower limits are overkill when speed limits would achieve the desired results. stop hating on our glitter rockets!


I'm not hating, I love bass boats. One day I hope to have a...glitter rocket.. as you call them 

The fact is that it's about money. They could dredge all they want, but the cost is not justifiable. Hoping for an advanced super nuclear powered dredger of the future just simply aint a part of how Government works. Some say that's a bad thing, but it's definitely the safest bet.

Don't forget either that all lakes are not created equally. A simple look at Hoover vs. Clear Fork in September will tell you that. Erosion is already a huge problem at Hoover...and it definitely isn't the creek's fault. The fact that it is frequently drawn down 15+ feet for water demands is the biggest contributor to sedimentation. Correct me if I'm wrong, but Clear Form seldom sees this... It has a relatively common shoreline which allows vegetation to establish itself before the water comes/goes. In Griggs/Oshay, it is the river's fault primarily. They were not designed to hold a huge amount of water. Taking into account that the Scioto flows at a higher rate compared to Big Nut at the inlet, you can see the need to consider scale and reservoir capacity.

Just remember, just because you see a lake, you cannot assume the same hydrologic dynamics come into play at each location.

Wiper Swiper has quite an intuitive outlook on the whole situation. With that, I give him the */thread* nomination.


----------



## firelands

I know a guy who regularly fishes Hoover. He's got a 35 HP Tohatsu (sp.?) with a 9.9 Johnson shroud with 9.9 decals. Always gets away with it. Never been hassled as far as I know.


----------



## Marshall

Just change the name to hoover reservoir run! Our glitter rockets don't throw a wake, just a rooster tail. Sorry i could not resist. Just kidding of course!
http://home.comcast.net/~corywurst/jasper05.wmv


----------



## lordofthepunks

Marshall said:


> Just change the name to hoover reservoir run! Our glitter rockets don't throw a wake, just a rooster tail. Sorry i could not resist. Just kidding of course!
> http://home.comcast.net/~corywurst/jasper05.wmv


lol, i concur mr marshal. i would much rather have a 250 horse skeeter run by me on plane then a v bottom with a 10 horse running full bore and the nose end up 3 feet in the air. you could surf one of those wakes.


----------



## robertj298

Wiper Swiper said:


> You guys that just want to dismiss this thread as some old recycled circular argument with no substance...take a breath. The subject is actually kinda interesting.
> 
> My first impression (I guess in support of Kyle) is what good are laws if they're not going to be enforced? Obviously, peace officers make judgement calls at times. I'm glad they do. Everyone has got off with a warning for something, and were happy about it. But, that doesn't appear to be the situation at Hoover. It sounds like law enforcement has simply been turning a blind eye to blatant infractions and may be feeling some heat to justifiy their attitude. I see that as a valid criticism.
> 
> What I don't see as valid is those that would charge they are somehow being discriminated against because the can't fish Hoover running the big motor on their 40k substitute for critical thought. You chastise those who can't afford your status symbol, but give no credence to the suggestion that maybe you are the one that has the wherewithal to purchase a 2nd rig that meets this particular lake's requirements. As tax paying citizens, you're not excluded from fishing Hoover. That's ridiculous. Obey the law, and cast till yer arm falls off.
> 
> I find it absolutely awesome that the powers that be in this state don't give in to total exploitation of all of our natural resources. Have we become so self-centered in our lives that advocating for a few "public" slices of heaven is now considered as anti-social behavior? Seriously...what has changed that renders the HP limits on Hoover as antiquated? It is what it is. Perhaps limiting the boat traffic is exactly what the state/city had in mind when they placed the restrictions to begin with.


Why then doesn't the city restrict any boats at all from using Hoover? Just think how much more a slice of heaven that would be? I think the city should be worrying about more important things going on at hoover besides checking boats to see if they've removed their props. Last year me and the wife walked through a drug transaction at baldridge ramp ...the police must have been searching for boats that hadn't removed their props and were no where to be found


----------



## lordofthepunks

Wiper Swiper said:


> What I don't see as valid is those that would charge they are somehow being discriminated against because the can't fish Hoover running the big motor on their 40k substitute for critical thought. You chastise those who can't afford your status symbol, but give no credence to the suggestion that maybe you are the one that has the wherewithal to purchase a 2nd rig that meets this particular lake's requirements. As tax paying citizens, you're not excluded from fishing Hoover. That's ridiculous. Obey the law, and cast till yer arm falls off.


i am not chastizing people who cannot afford a bass boat. i am simply saying that there point of view is simply swayed by the fact they do not own a bass boat. and my experiences tell me that 9 out of 10 guys dont "choose" to not have a bass boat. you put a 1000 fisherman on the spot and give them a choice between a $50,000 and a $1,000 boat with no strings attached , what do you think they will choose? then after they have recieved there bass boat and they have fished out of it for a few weeks and they see a thread discussing hoover horsepower limits, chances are they will wish they could fish hoover as well. 

i understand the point of view as i have been on both sides of this discussion, all im saying is that this "bass boat" fence is what divides us. it doesnt matter what side of the fence your on, it is dictated by whether or not you have a big motor or you dont have a big motor. and whether you like it or not the difference between having a big motor and not having a big motor is usually not a matter of preference.

as far as my boat being a status symbol. not so much, i own my boat because i want to give myself the best possible chance at winning not because it looks cool and not because im trying to impress people.

my wife is a status symbol, she is ultra hot and i like showing her off to all of my friends, same with my 1969 camaro, its way cool and its worth a ton of dough. but my bass boat, its just a tool


----------



## Mushijobah

You sound like a baller LOTP! Hit me up if you want to go to Hoover on your boat... My only request is that we stick to 24v minkota trolling motor for propultion... I'll put you on some morbidly obese smallies


----------



## lordofthepunks

lol ! im down as long as we dont have to travel 3 miles with my 24v trolling motor to get to those smallies!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

HMM may be a 76mph jet boat with no prop mind you would do the trick. see how the snail boat's like that lol. what make's hoover any diff from alum and what about poor old buckeye come june it will look like a mud hole from boat trafic. i think if they just put 10mph on hoover every one could be happy . the no prop thing is crazy .an i do have a kicker but lots of guys dont.an i agree with fatrap thous older moters put out a lot of oil an fule the newer out bords have prety good emishons. an i tell you i see a lot of pre 70's 10hp out there leaving the oil slick behine them


----------



## crittergitter

lordofthepunks said:


> my wife is a status symbol, she is ultra hot and i like showing her off to all of my friends, same with my 1969 camaro, its way cool and its worth a ton of dough. but my bass boat, its just a tool


Wow! I bet she feels so special to be lumped in with your muscle car as your "status symbols". So, nice of you to elevate her above your bass boat. 

As for Hoover, the regulation is in place. Nobody owes you a reason or an explanantion. The speed limit in most places on I-71 is 65 mph. Are we going to have a critical discussion about how you can drive 70 on it and it poses no additional safety concerns for the other drivers?


----------



## Gottagofishn

Wow.....I take the weekend off and this thread kinda went in a different direction.... Anyway...My question was can you launch/load a boat with the big motor.......Im gettin old and lazy (still payin taxes by the way) and I think loadin in the wind by myself sucks with a 6hp engine and a 17.5' boat. Not only that but have you ever tried to steer one without the big motor in the water.......what a pain. Oh well........

I have already replied to Loren's reply and given my 2 cents.

Sooooo....Here it is.......The official word....for what it's worth.

	I have been advised to inform you that it is not okay to use any motor larger than 10 hp to launch or load a watercraft at the Hoover reservoir. We have been advised to strictly adhere to this regulation in 2010. 

	We are abiding by the following city ordinance: 

921.01-4 - Vessel and operations in Hoover Reservoir.
	No person shall operate a motorized vessel at a speed greater than ten (10) miles per hour. 

	Before launching a vessel with a motor in excess of ten (10) horsepower, the motor will be tilted and must remain tilted while on the waterway. 

	Motors in excess of ten (10) horsepower may remain in a non-tilt position provided their prop is removed prior to launch and remain so while on the waterway. 



Loren Hall
Water Protection Specialist II 
Watershed Management Section
Division of Power and Water
7600 Sunbury Road
Westerville, Ohio 43081
614-645-1279 (Office)


----------



## robertj298

crittergitter said:


> Wow! I bet she feels so special to be lumped in with your muscle car as your "status symbols". So, nice of you to elevate her above your bass boat.
> 
> As for Hoover, the regulation is in place. Nobody owes you a reason or an explanantion. The speed limit in most places on I-71 is 65 mph. Are we going to have a critical discussion about how you can drive 70 on it and it poses no additional safety concerns for the other drivers?


We are just asking for your example is all. I'm willing to stick to a speed limit. Do they limit how many horsepower your car can have while driving on I71? So there should be no explanations for any regulations made for properties which the people including me own and pay for?


----------



## robertj298

I think what all of us with bass boats should do is pick a very busy weekend to fish hoover. We could line all our boats up to launch ...but wait before we launch we will have to take the time to remove our props before we back in ohhh and then before we pull all the out we would have to put those props back on...geeeesh that could turn into quite a mess but we don't want to use any common sense and bend any regulations LOL


----------



## crittergitter

robertj298 said:


> We are just asking for your example is all. I'm willing to stick to a speed limit. Do they limit how many horsepower your car can have while driving on I71? So there should be no explanations for any regulations made for properties which the people including me own and pay for?


The state chose a speed limit rather than a HP limit. The city chose a HP limit. Your taxes pay for both, but you are only questioning one. I can appreciate someone wanting to know why, but I don't think knowing why would help anything.


----------



## robertj298

crittergitter said:


> The state chose a speed limit rather than a HP limit. The city chose a HP limit. Your taxes pay for both, but you are only questioning one. I can appreciate someone wanting to know why, but I don't think knowing why would help anything.


So knowing why a regulation that uses no common sense wouldn't help any thing?


----------



## crittergitter

robertj298 said:


> So knowing why a regulation that uses no common sense wouldn't help any thing?


I think you just proved my point.


----------



## riverrat101

The notion I own a 17ft aluminum boat with a 9.9 is because I can't afford a bass boat is really a stupid comment. I traded in my ranger for a boat that can float in 6 inches of water and it suites my purposes. Envy has nothing to do with it. I go to hp limit lakes so I don't have to deal with the "the next Kevin Van Dam" I am a bass fisherman who has tremendous success. These lakes in Ohio are all small anyway, I see no need for a big motor and 60 boats on the water for some tournament. I surely don't have a single problem trailering my boat, EVER.


----------



## Einzig

@ Marshall. Yeah the Jasper river run would be sweet! Love to see those Bullets and Strokers smoke those "speed" boats.

Back to subject, when in Oklahoma this year, I found an old used Bullet that a guy bought for nothing more than skinny water and no horsepower fishing. Three 100+ thrust trollers. So odd that we got the camera out of the truck to get a picture.



















By the way, love fishing the vast honey holes around Omaha, NE as they are all 10mph limit, very well stocked, maintained, cover like crazy and good fishing! You see a lot of glitter rockets (like that one!) there.


----------



## robertj298

riverrat101 said:


> The notion I own a 17ft aluminum boat with a 9.9 is because I can't afford a bass boat is really a stupid comment. I traded in my ranger for a boat that can float in 6 inches of water and it suites my purposes. Envy has nothing to do with it. I go to hp limit lakes so I don't have to deal with the "the next Kevin Van Dam" I am a bass fisherman who has tremendous success. These lakes in Ohio are all small anyway, I see no need for a big motor and 60 boats on the water for some tournament. I surely don't have a single problem trailering my boat, EVER.


I understand now ...its not the horsepower you want to limit you want to limit us fishermen that are better fishermen than you so you can continue your tremendous success lol


----------



## flounder

Hey, think about it this way.

Hoover could end up like Meander Reservoir in Youngstown. Can't even shore fish there.


----------



## Marshall

Now thats a hoover fishing boat. Makes them a lot cheaper if you don't have 15,000 bucks hanging off the back.


----------



## Mushijobah

robertj298 said:


> I understand now ...its not the horsepower you want to limit you want to limit us fishermen that are better fishermen than you so you can continue your tremendous success lol











Ya blew it. Kapeesh?


----------



## lordofthepunks

riverrat101 said:


> The notion I own a 17ft aluminum boat with a 9.9 is because I can't afford a bass boat is really a stupid comment. I traded in my ranger for a boat that can float in 6 inches of water and it suites my purposes. Envy has nothing to do with it. I go to hp limit lakes so I don't have to deal with the "the next Kevin Van Dam" I am a bass fisherman who has tremendous success. These lakes in Ohio are all small anyway, I see no need for a big motor and 60 boats on the water for some tournament. I surely don't have a single problem trailering my boat, EVER.


if being able to float in 6" of water is your criteria for a bass boat then you must be fishing some skinny water. could have saved yourself a couple of grand and waded in that ankle deep water to catch those carp that hang out there.

i bet dealing with the "next kevin van damm" is a real burden, we get our boats in and out of the water quickly, we dont keep fish, we dont litter, and we dont go to the holliest of holy lakes due to city horsepower limits. all that must bother the hell out of you. cant imagine how terrible it is dealing with all that. must be forgetting something, oh yeah, we also fish circles around you. thats why you hate us.


----------



## troutslayer23

LOTP let me say that MANY of the people who have small boats is also by choice. I for one, amongst others, am not jealous or envious in the least amount of you guys that own bass boats. Some people don't have an option, but some people simply make a choice or it is their personal preferance. And if you are nieve enough to believe that the fish are never in that shallow of water you are kidding yourself and thats probably why you fish in circles; but its not around us, it is driving around trying to find the fish that are holding in water you deem "too shallow to fish". Mabe you should read some of your own posts and see how ridiculous some of your accusations towards small hp fisherman sound, its always jealously, revenue, or some other excuse to try to make yourself seem better than us. My suggestion would be to come down off your high horse in that thinking everyone is jealous of your boat. Most of us could care less what kind of boat we own or are in as long as we can fish from it.


----------



## troutslayer23

Mushi, Wiperswiper you guys are awesome!


----------



## Harbor Hunter

riverrat101 said:


> The notion I own a 17ft aluminum boat with a 9.9 is because I can't afford a bass boat is really a stupid comment. I traded in my ranger for a boat that can float in 6 inches of water and it suites my purposes. Envy has nothing to do with it. I go to hp limit lakes so I don't have to deal with the "the next Kevin Van Dam" I am a bass fisherman who has tremendous success. These lakes in Ohio are all small anyway, I see no need for a big motor and 60 boats on the water for some tournament. I surely don't have a single problem trailering my boat, EVER.


 Ah-okie dokie! An accomplished bass fisherman who has tremendous success that would trade in a Ranger bass boat for a 17' aluminum with a 9.9I just can't imagine why KVD and others of his ilk who just like you are great bass anglers that regularly enjoy tremendous success,don't follow your example,and trade in those 50,000 bass boats for aluminum boats and 9.9 motors.I could even see myself doing that right away,even though I have to admit that I don't always have tremendous success,but maybe I could reach that status if I forego my Ranger and sophisticated electronics like my HDS-10 and structure-scan,and go metal with a 9.9-hell,I could even fish the bass rich waters of Hoover if I did that,and quit wasting my time on Erie or St.Clair:eyeroll:


----------



## troutslayer23

Real fisherman don't need all the fancy electronics to be able to catch fish consistantly, not saying they are not useful, but for you to try and drag down other fisherman who CHOOSE to be different than you is complete and utter nonsense and mabe you should take a personality test to find out what being a fisherman is all about!!! I'm willing to bet there are plenty of veteran BANK fisherman who use their brains, nohow, and experience to consistantly fish you professional "bass" fisherman under the table without ever stepping foot in a bass, flatbottom, v-hull, or any other type of water going vessel.


----------



## robertj298

troutslayer23 said:


> LOTP let me say that MANY of the people who have small boats is also by choice. I for one, amongst others, am not jealous or envious in the least amount of you guys that own bass boats. Some people don't have an option, but some people simply make a choice or it is their personal preferance. And if you are nieve enough to believe that the fish are never in that shallow of water you are kidding yourself and thats probably why you fish in circles; but its not around us, it is driving around trying to find the fish that are holding in water you deem "too shallow to fish". Mabe you should read some of your own posts and see how ridiculous some of your accusations towards small hp fisherman sound, its always jealously, revenue, or some other excuse to try to make yourself seem better than us. My suggestion would be to come down off your high horse in that thinking everyone is jealous of your boat. Most of us could care less what kind of boat we own or are in as long as we can fish from it.


I'm not saying anyone is jealous of my boat.What I would really like to know is why you are so dead set against anyone like me using just my electric trolling motor to fish having my big motor in the water with its propeller on and me using my big motor to trailer my boat in a quick and efficient manner so as to not hold others up waiting to load or unload their boats? Is there no common sense with whoever makes these regulations?


----------



## Harbor Hunter

Explain to me what"veteran bank dwellars" have to do with bass boats,aluminum boats,or sail boats.I could care less if you're a hot stick fishing out of a bass boat,or a metal boat,that's not my issue.Whether you can afford a bass boat or not,or the fact that you just don't want one has nothing to do with anything either.Originally the laws at Hoover were the topic,but now the real truth has come out(as it does every year),guys with the little boats just want to keep everybody else out of their honey-holes-lol.I've heard can't have bass boats because of the noise-no noise when at idle speed(which is the speed it should be on Hoover).Bass boats will cause shoreline erosion-no again,10hp motors going 15mph throwing up a 3' or better wake will cause far more erosion than a 200hp going at idle speed.Bass boats will pollute the water-no for the 3rd time smaller motors,especially older ones are far worse-look it up in any manual of outboard motors.Lastly,allowing bass boats will bring on tournaments-BINGO.Same old story as it was at Knox,and again it was the small boat/motor guys,and how it was going to ruin their fishing hole.I see their point,I used to be a great bass fisherman,and had great success out of my 16' Starcraft,and I kind of wanted to keep Knox to myself too.I'm on the other side now though,I've given up the notion of being a great bass angler and bought a bass boat with fancy electronics that really don't help with anything,other than of course-showing off.Now I realize that was a really dumb,and costly mistake! Considering my age,I could've been a veteran bank angler and outfished the guys in the metal boats and bass boats,and I wouldn't even have to show off my Loomis rods or nothing,a couple old 202's and a coffee can full of garden hackle and I'd be ready to fish circles around all of you.


----------



## lordofthepunks

troutslayer23 said:


> LOTP let me say that MANY of the people who have small boats is also by choice. I for one, amongst others, am not jealous or envious in the least amount of you guys that own bass boats. Some people don't have an option, but some people simply make a choice or it is their personal preferance. And if you are nieve enough to believe that the fish are never in that shallow of water you are kidding yourself and thats probably why you fish in circles; but its not around us, it is driving around trying to find the fish that are holding in water you deem "too shallow to fish". Mabe you should read some of your own posts and see how ridiculous some of your accusations towards small hp fisherman sound, its always jealously, revenue, or some other excuse to try to make yourself seem better than us. My suggestion would be to come down off your high horse in that thinking everyone is jealous of your boat. Most of us could care less what kind of boat we own or are in as long as we can fish from it.


wow! how bout quoting me with actual quotes that i wrote? never did i say that fish would NEVER go into 6" of water. but my naivity is getting the best of me. i guess my lack of bass fishing experience has left me with the knowledge or lack there of that bass are not in 6" of water enough to warrant buying a boat specifically for fishing for the huge numbers of bass that stay in the previously mentioned 6" inches of water. ive fished in so many lakes that i cant recall all of them, florida, kentcuky, tennessee. i cannot recall a lake in which bass being in 6" of water dictated that i trade in my skeeter for a skiff. in fact, nearly every time i suspected a bass in 6" of water, i simply made a well placed cast to the shallow water.

again, i am not hating on guys with small boats! i am simply saying that their opinion is that which matches his boat. i couldnt care less if someone wants a small boat over a big boat but you cant sit here and say that you wouldnt think a speed limit is more appropriate if you had 250 horsepower!

i dont have an illitest attitude, if anything, its you guys that think your better then everyone. "i dont need fancy electronics and a fancy boat to catch fish" blah blah blah the only people that say that are the guys that dont have fancy electronics and a fancy boat.

i have a nice boat because i like to get where im going and get there fast
i have a nice boat because i want to fish comfortably and safely
i have good electronics because i can, not because i think im better then others
i have loomis rods because i feel they are the best. if i thought ugly sticks were the best then thats what i would use. 

get a grip!


----------



## lordofthepunks

troutslayer23 said:


> Real fisherman don't need all the fancy electronics to be able to catch fish consistantly, not saying they are not useful, but for you to try and drag down other fisherman who CHOOSE to be different than you is complete and utter nonsense and mabe you should take a personality test to find out what being a fisherman is all about!!! I'm willing to bet there are plenty of veteran BANK fisherman who use their brains, nohow, and experience to consistantly fish you professional "bass" fisherman under the table without ever stepping foot in a bass, flatbottom, v-hull, or any other type of water going vessel.


i dont know how im trying to drag down anyone, all i said was that your opinion of hoover horsepower limits is dictated by what kind of boat you have. is that so freaking wrong!


----------



## lordofthepunks

one last thing, cuz im getting bored with this debate. ive met alot of fisherman and i have never met a fisherman that, if circumstances dictated that money was no option, they would choose a jon boat over a fully rigged bass boat. just sayin.... you troutslayer are the only person on earth that i have ever heard with that logic.


----------



## timmyv

This comes up every darn year. Unreal. Get out and go fishing. It comes down to Hoover fisherman against the guys with big bass boats. Who cares what you have. The rules are the rules on Hoover. Follow them and accept them. Go fish!

Tim


----------



## robertj298

timmyv said:


> This comes up every darn year. Unreal. Get out and go fishing. It comes down to Hoover fisherman against the guys with big bass boats. Who cares what you have. The rules are the rules on Hoover. Follow them and accept them. Go fish!
> 
> Tim


Rules are rules so i sure hope your not behind me waiting to launch your boat at hoover when I'm taking mine out


----------



## Lundy

You have kept this pretty civil and I ask you to keep it that way please.

Besides I think I have the answer for all of us.

No 10 HP motors(main or kicker, with prop on) or less permitted on any Ohio body of water where current HP laws permit HP above 10 HP.

This would make up for the current existing inequity of equal funding allocation without equal access.

A lot of guys don't want little boats making big wakes on Alum, Indian, Buckeye, Delaware, etc, etc

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## lordofthepunks

Lundy said:


> You have kept this pretty civil and I ask you to keep it that way please.
> 
> Besides I think I have the answer for all of us.
> 
> No 10 HP motors(main or kicker, with prop on) or less permitted on any Ohio body of water where current HP laws permit HP above 10 HP.
> 
> This would make up for the current existing inequity of equal funding allocation without equal access.
> 
> A lot of guys don't want little boats making big wakes on Alum, Indian, Buckeye, Delaware, etc, etc
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim


this my friends is brilliant! if you have a 10hp or smaller motor then you should have to remove your prop or trim up your 10 hp motor when you are fishing a lake such as alum or oshea or any lake that allows motors in excess of 10 hp. i could live with this settlement, how bout you jon boaters!


----------



## SwollenGoat

*I can't help but feel somewhere, somehow...

Misfit is looking down on this thread and laughing his azz off.*


----------



## Thick Rick

Well, this is quite a thread. I read every post and I have so many thoughts.

First, I would like to address the people who are upset that this thread is even taking place. Why are you reading it? I have seen a few people say this dumb arguement happens every year. Well not everyone on the planet has seen or been involved in this discussion. Just because YOU are tired of this debate does not mean that all 7 billion people on this earth are tired of it. Some of us are big boat vs little boat arguement virgins! 

Now then, as for the deabte itself, I do think it has everything to do with boat traffic. While I believe Lord of the Punks is pushing a few buttons and having fun with the whole jealousy issue, I think he is right in saying the size of your motor dictates where you stand on this issue. By the way Lord, when I get my new Skeeter, if I let you you borrow it, can I borrow your wife?  ...anyway, I don't think everyone with a smaller motor is jealous, but I do think they want to keep traffic off the lake because some of their honey holes would receive more pressure if we are being honest.

The arguements for bank erosion, pollution, and noise are lame, lame, and lame. And they are all untrue. As Harbor Hunter pointed out, a 9.9 HP motor going full throttle would make a bigger wake and make more noise than a 200 HP motor idling along. And again, the pollution from older small motors is worse than a newer DFI. These are simple facts.

Yes, if there was a speed limit instead of a horse power limit, the bigger boats would fish more tournaments on Hoover...no doubt about it. And that is really what this is all about. The guys in the smaller boats don't want to see that happen. Would it be any different if boats under 50 hp were banned from Alum, Buckeye, or Deer Creek? Hey, there is an idea. From now on, you guys with 9.9 HP motors cannot fish any lake unless it has a 10 HP limit.
That would be just as unfair. We all pay taxes, we all pay for licenses.

Do people really report guys who have their big motor prop simply in the water? Or guys who use their big motor to trailer their boat? Really? They like call the police or what not? Wow! That is funny. Sad...but funny.

I'M GONNA TELL MY MOM!!!!!!!!!!! :Banane14:


----------



## lordofthepunks

Thick Rick said:


> Well, this is quite a thread. I read every post and I have so many thoughts.
> 
> First, I would like to address the people who are upset that this thread is even taking place. Why are you reading it? I have seen a few people say this dumb arguement happens every year. Well not everyone on the planet has seen or been involved in this discussion. Just because YOU are tired of this debate does not mean that all 7 billion people on this earth are tired of it. Some of us are big boat vs little boat arguement virgins!
> 
> Now then, as for the deabte itself, I do think it has everything to do with boat traffic. While I believe Lord of the Punks is pushing a few buttons and having fun with the whole jealousy issue, I think he is right in saying the size of your motor dictates where you stand on this issue. By the way Lord, when I get my new Skeeter, if I let you you borrow it, can I borrow your wife?  ...anyway, I don't think everyone with a smaller motor is jealous, but I do think they want to keep traffic off the lake because some of their honey holes would receive more pressure if we are being honest.
> 
> The arguements for bank erosion, pollution, and noise are lame, lame, and lame. And they are all untrue. As Harbor Hunter pointed out, a 9.9 HP motor going full throttle would make a bigger wake and make more noise than a 200 HP motor idling along. And again, the pollution from older small motors is worse than a newer DFI. These are simple facts.
> 
> Yes, if there was a speed limit instead of a horse power limit, the bigger boats would fish more tournaments on Hoover...no doubt about it. And that is really what this is all about. The guys in the smaller boats don't want to see that happen. Would it be any different if boats under 50 hp were banned from Alum, Buckeye, or Deer Creek? Hey, there is an idea. From now on, you guys with 9.9 HP motors cannot fish any lake unless it has a 10 HP limit.
> That would be just as unfair. We all pay taxes, we all pay for licenses.
> 
> Do people really report guys who have their big motor prop simply in the water? Or guys who use their big motor to trailer their boat? Really? They like call the police or what not? Wow! That is funny. Sad...but funny.
> 
> I'M GONNA TELL MY MOM!!!!!!!!!!! :Banane14:


well thick, i already have my own skeeter but if i were rolling in a 16 footer with a 9.9 evinrude then i would definately consider a deal!


----------



## Lundy

SwollenGoat said:


> *I can't help but feel somewhere, somehow...
> 
> Misfit is looking down on this thread and laughing his azz off.*


I think, and hope you are right, Rick and I had many a great laugh, mostly at each other, discussing this topic one or 10 times before


----------



## SwollenGoat

Lundy said:


> I think, and hope you are right, Rick and I had many a great laugh, mostly at each other, discussing this topic one or 10 times before


I remember...


----------



## puterdude

I also think he'd had a path cleared to the woodshed about now as well.


----------



## Wiper Swiper

Good lord...there's 50 comments in this thread since I last posted that I would like to comment directly to...but, supper's ready.

Permission to re-direct?

The law as currently written declares Hoover as a limited HP lake. The law as currently written excludes no one from fishing, holding a bass tournament, or even launching their "glitter rocket" in the reservoir. Apparently, certain segments of the angling community have pushed those that enforce the law into a corner. It seems that they intend to push back. If the law is unreasonable, then I'm sure those that see it as such will mount an intelligent campaign to change the law.

On that note...let me give you a couple pointers. 

--Clogging up the ramps won't win you any converts.
--Declaring that your opposition is simply jealous, won't win you any converts.
--A keen grasp of the obvious (my big boy boat is easier to load with the 150), won't win you any converts.
--I pay taxes, so I should be able to do as I see fit, won't win you any converts.
--A "glitter rocket" is a critical component of angling success, won't win you any converts.

Perhaps threads like this will help you guys to sharpen your argument, and if you were to actually put in the time to rectify what you see as an injustice, help you to be more presentable.

Not so long ago (prior to much of the dredging) on Indian, an angler named Lee Runkle (and his brother) would wear out all comers in tournaments, Spring, Summer, and Fall. They did it in a jon boat with a small motor, waxing big bass in 12 inches of water. Those that didn't know him were convinced he cheated. I mean...how else could two "hay seeds" win with such sub-standard equipment? Those of us that had the privilege of knowing him understood...an ounce of biology, is worth a ton of tackle. Next time you're eating breakfast at Acheson's waiting for Saturday morning blast off, check out that muskie on the wall. Bass boats couldn't get within a cast of where that fish hit. Some wise old fart said you can't buy your way into heaven. This some dumb, aging fart believes that applies to fishing.

See you out there. It's time.


----------



## Jimmyc812003

LOL...I love how some people think they know it all, and this whole thread just proves it. Not only do we have bass fisherman, we also have city officials and enviromentalists. I sit on both sides on this. I have a glass boat with a big motor and a small boat(Hoover boat) The law is the law and its going to stay that way. So the best thing you can do is to just sell some of those G Loomis rods and buy a Hoover boat. Then you could fish tournaments at hoover and donate your money, More than 3/4 of the guys fishing tournaments up there fish all the bigger tournaments also, and youve been donating your money to them for years. Hoover is a awsome fishery and its stayed that way because of the laws. And any real bass fisherman wouldnt hold up the ramps,they would just put in between anyway.


----------



## Lundy

I think we have gone as far with this one as we can go.

I think we will put this one to bed.

Thanks


----------

